
According to Merc News reddit was aquired for $12M - are they crazy? - jjjjjjjjjjjjjj

======
gyro_robo
As I understand it, they have quite a large audience (hundreds of thousands of
unique IPs/day), and the goal of any acquirer of a site like that is to
convert traffic to ad sales.

